# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  اقعة الطف

## أناشيد المطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


والصلاة السلام على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

أتقدم بأحر التعازي إلى صاحب العصر والزمان وإلى الأمة الإسلامية وإليكم أيها الأعضاء الكرام بشهادة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي أن انقل هذة المشاركة لكي يستفيد منها الجميع وهي واقعة الطف مصورة ليسهل لنا التعرف على مصيبة الحسين كيف حدثت والتي أرجو من الله القبول ومنكم الرضا والإستحسان

البداية 

أراد الحسين أن ينشر الدين والصلاح للأمة الأسلامية ...وعمل جاهدا من أجل محاربة الكفر والظالمين ولكن شاء الله ان يستشهد الإمام الحسين من أجل شيعته ومن أجل أن ترتفع راية الدين ...عندما وصلت رسالة للحسين من أهل الكوفة يدعونه فيها أن أقدم علينا ستجدنا جنود لك مجندة ...عندها أمر الحسين أبن عمه مسلم أبن عقيل ...أن يذهب ليتفقد الأمر هناك ...
عندها قبض على مسلم أبن عقيل



*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 


وقطعوه بالسيوف ورموه من فوق العمارة ....بعد قطع رأسه

وصل الخبر للإمام الحسين وهو قادم من المدينة إلى كربلاء


*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 



استقبله بني أسد في كربلاء




*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 




عندما حط الرحال ..وصار يوم الواقعة جاء جيش جرار بقيادة اللعين عمر أبن سعد
وهم يجرون ورائهم الذل والهوان يريدون أن يطفئو نور الله بمحاربة أمامهم وأبن إمامهم ...ولكن يأب الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون

جائهم الحسين داعيا فيهم قبل الحرب ..أيها الناس أتعرفون من أنا ...أتحاربوني لقتيل قتلته منكم ...قالو لا يبن رسول الله نحاربك بغضا منا لأبيك ...لأنه قتل آبائنا في الحروب ..قال لهم الحسين إن كنتم لا تخافون الله ولا تخشون المعاد ..فكونو أحرارا في دنياكم ....



*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 


رجع الحسين إلى الخيمة وهو يجهز نفسه وأصحابة للقتال ...وبينما هو كذلك إذا أقبل عليه رجل أسمر اللون (يسمى الحر الرياحي) من جيش ابن سعد يريد أن يبايع الإمام الحسين ويقدم نفسه الرخيصة فداءا لأبي عبد الله ..حيث قد أثر فيه كلامه سلام الله عليه


*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 




عندها بدأت الجيوش تقترب من خيام الحسين ...وصهيل الخيول تزعج النساء والأطفال ..وهم يصرخون من الظمأ ...والحسين متحيرا في أمره
وبدأت الحرب بين جيش إبن سعد اللعين وبين أصحاب الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر



*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 


ومن أول من خرج للقتال في سبيل الله ورفع راية أبيه الحسين هو علي الأكبر ...والذي لا يعدو من العمر 18 سنة ...حيث استشهد وهو في حضن أبيه ..وقد حمله أبوه إلى الخيم وهناك النساء إستقبلنه وهم في ضجة وعويل


*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 


تقدم للقتال من جيش الإمام الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر ..وهم يتساقطون شهداء على بوغاء كربلاء ....مضرجين بدمائم الشريفة
وفي الخيمة زينب عليها السلام والأطفال ينادون العطش العطش يا أبا عبد الله

سمع كلامهم أبي الفضل العباس ...طلب من أخية الإمام الحسين الرخصة في أن يذهب إلى ماء الفرات ويجلب للأطفال شربة من الماء ..

*عفوا صاحب الموضوع تعب في احضار الروابط هذه فيرجى منك الرد على موضوعه لترى الروابط تقديرا له ولترى الروابط رٌد باستخدام الوضع المتطور للردفقط* 



يتبع

----------


## هاوي همس

موفق ان شاء الله  ونسالكم الدعا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مأجورين
سلمت يداك على الطرح 
وجزاك خير الجزاء .

----------


## jawad_9

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## jawad_9

تسلم على الموضوع

----------


## مصطفى كريم

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## مجد0

موضوع أكثر من راااائع

----------


## zajel2002

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

لعنة الله على الظالمين 

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي

----------


## zajel2002

رديت على الموضوع بس ما طلعت الروابط الموضوع ناقص

يرجى تعديل الهااااك :)

----------


## اسيره الاحزان

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أبو سلطان

*شكرا لك على الموضوع بس ما فهمت الأشياء المكتوبة بالأحمر*

*عموما شكرا لك*

----------


## maiooo

مشكووور

----------


## سلامات ياعراق

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد .... بارك الله بكم

----------


## مشاغب وسيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## الساهر م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الساهر م

ياعطيك العافيه  ياحسين يامظلوم

----------


## الساهر م

الهم صلي على محمد واله محمد

----------


## الساهر م

مشكورا على الفيديو وجعالهو الله في حسانتك يارب

----------

